# Nvu pour Mac OS X - Editeur html wysiwyg



## maousse (25 Juin 2004)

Enfin, Nvu pour mac os x voit sa première version (0.30) disponible. Nvu est le projet à la suite du module Composer de Netscape/Mozilla, en version autonome.

http://nvu.com/ 

La version pour mac os x est disponible ici , elle est en anglais, n'est pas officielle (compilée par une personne tierce), mais ça fonctionne très bien pour l'instant pour moi.

Pour un produit gratuit, c'est pas mal du tout, il faut l'avouer


----------



## Télémac (28 Juillet 2004)

il semblerait qu'une version francisée soit disponible


http://membres.lycos.fr/jojaba/

à moins qu'elle est pour les autres platerformes

à tester


----------



## Télémac (1 Août 2004)

J'ai mis en place cette version elle focntionne sous panther 10,3,3

Sur jaguar 10,2,8 elle quitte inopinément au lancement

Ce n'est peut être pas lié à NVU mais à un problème du système installée sur le mac?

quelqu'un a tester?

autre chose quelqu'un a déjà réaliseé un site avec NVU (CAD en phase de productivité et pas en phase "labo"?


----------



## Mickey (1 Septembre 2004)

Je confirme que sous 10.2.8 ça quitte au lancement.

Dommage, j'en avais un peu assez de lancer classique pour utiliser claris home page


----------



## Télémac (1 Septembre 2004)

attention sur le lien que j'ai donné il y a maintenant deux versions à télécharger selon OS X

a voir donc


----------



## bubul (27 Octobre 2004)

mais... c'est moi qui beuge ou c'est Nvu?



Je viens de le télécharger (Vnu version 0.41 en français et tout), tout est ok, mais il me semble qu'il ne peux pas traiter les .swf?
En fait, quand j'importe un vielle page faite, il me dit que la page est introuvable, mais il affiche la page quand même, mais pas le swf!... Je crois pourtant que tout est OK chez moi (liens etc...)

je comprend pas...

 

Vous avez remarquez ça vous aussi? ou c'est moi qui trippe?


----------

